# Non-EMS Paramedic Jobs



## BadCowboy0716 (Jun 12, 2013)

What jobs are out there besides EMS jobs?  I know there are jobs in hospitals, out on oil rigs, and as contractors overseas with the military.  But what else is there?


----------



## Wes (Jun 12, 2013)

Around here (Austin, Texas), a lot of the radiology clinics use paramedics for IV access and for immediate response to emergencies (usually allergic reactions).


----------



## troymclure (Jun 12, 2013)

casino security.

movie/tv  set medic, off site shoot medic.

some big hotels keep medics on staff, security/hospitality.


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 12, 2013)

Amusement parks, zoos, water parks, some museums.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Jun 12, 2013)

Urgent care centers for IV access and initial assessment.(triage)


----------



## Summit (Jun 12, 2013)

Ski patrol/bike patrol


----------



## Paramedic16651 (Jun 21, 2013)

Clinical Transplant Coordinator...For somebody that's good at critical care, it doesn't get any more in depth than this (with the exception of becoming a physician that is in a critical care specialty). 

It can be a very challenging job, so not everyone is cut out for it.


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah... I got my paramedic cert so I that I could be hotel security... I wanted to be top flight......

:/


Not.



Why would you go to paramedic school if you didn't want to do EMS/paramedic related stuff? ie. EMS, flight, offshore, remote, etc.


----------



## troymclure (Jun 21, 2013)

Obtuse said:


> Yeah... I got my paramedic cert so I that I could be hotel security... I wanted to be top flight......
> 
> :/
> 
> ...



the guys working Caesars in vegas see a crap ton of cardiac calls, and make $45k+ working 5 8 hour  days.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 21, 2013)

troymclure said:


> the guys working Caesars in vegas see a crap ton of cardiac calls, and make $45k+ working 5 8 hour  days.



And they can do nothing but BLS. Lame.


----------



## BadCowboy0716 (Jun 21, 2013)

I ask this to see what else there is.  I have to write a paper and was starting my research.


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

troymclure said:


> the guys working Caesars in vegas see a crap ton of cardiac calls, and make $45k+ working 5 8 hour  days.



The guys at Caesars make $13-$17 an hour, get :censored::censored::censored::censored: on by the fire depts and EMS agencies, don't get nearly the amount of full arrests you think they do, are security guards first and EMTs second, are limited to BLS only, spend all night getting disrespected and cussed at by drunks, druggies, prostitute, street people, and the like while being extremely polite due to working in the "hospitality industry" AND they are not PARAMEDICS...

They don't get tipped, and they damn sure aren't making 45k working 5 8's.

You're ill informed...

Source: best friend used to work there as an intermediate. "Blows balls" I think was how he described it.


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

BadCowboy0716 said:


> I ask this to see what else there is.  I have to write a paper and was starting my research.



Wow. Didn't see that coming. Kudos to you for coming to the source. Right on bro. Good luck with your paper. 
Please don't put hotel security guard down tho.


----------



## Obtuse (Jun 21, 2013)

My first day of medic school we had a dentist who, when asked why he wanted to be a paramedic, stated he wanted to be able to start IVs so he could open up his own clinic in Mexico. 

We explained why that was uber redonkulous... He quit after day 2. Mind you he had already been through, AND PASSED, EMT B class and cert.

There are retards among us.

Keep your guard up on who you accept advice from.


----------



## troymclure (Jun 22, 2013)

Obtuse said:


> The guys at Caesars make $13-$17 an hour, get :censored::censored::censored::censored: on by the fire depts and EMS agencies, don't get nearly the amount of full arrests you think they do, are security guards first and EMTs second, are limited to BLS only, spend all night getting disrespected and cussed at by drunks, druggies, prostitute, street people, and the like while being extremely polite due to working in the "hospitality industry" AND they are not PARAMEDICS...
> 
> They don't get tipped, and they damn sure aren't making 45k working 5 8's.
> 
> ...



interviewed with a guy at harahh's casino here in nola, he was my source.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 22, 2013)

Our casinos have a few random EMT-B and a few Intermediates but like everyone already said, they're limited to BLS even if they were a Paramedic.

I've run a pair of codes with only hotel/casino security and cancelled the FD when they had an extended response. Both went extremely well despite pronouncing both. They actually listened and did what I said when I said it rather than "do it there way" like some fire crews insist on. We walked in and they were doing better BLS than I've seen some EMS crews do. Not much you can do when the dude cut both his brachial arteries and laid down in the bathtub in an empty hotel room though.

I've also run into security EMTs who had an AED attached and analyzing on a conscious, breathing and alert patient with chest pain. Quality varies greatly as you can see.

They're security first and EMTs second like someone already said. They also don't get to "play" long since we generally have <10 minute times from dispatch to patient contact in the downtown corridor where they all are.


----------



## BadCowboy0716 (Jun 22, 2013)

Obtuse said:


> Wow. Didn't see that coming. Kudos to you for coming to the source. Right on bro. Good luck with your paper.
> Please don't put hotel security guard down tho.



Thanks man.  I've been fortunate enough to be good with my resources and critical thinking skills so far.


----------



## Cleric (Jun 22, 2013)

Robb said:


> Our casinos have a few random EMT-B and a few Intermediates but like everyone already said, they're limited to BLS even if they were a Paramedic.
> 
> I've run a pair of codes with only hotel/casino security and cancelled the FD when they had an extended response. Both went extremely well despite pronouncing both. They actually listened and did what I said when I said it rather than "do it there way" like some fire crews insist on. We walked in and they were doing better BLS than I've seen some EMS crews do. Not much you can do when the dude cut both his brachial arteries and laid down in the bathtub in an empty hotel room though.
> 
> ...



Actually putting an AED on a conscious patient isn't as silly as it sounds. Granted you shouldn't shock him. In the absence of an actual lifepack, an AED can tell you if the person is in v tach or v fib. Plus if the person is circling the drain, you might as well get ready to shock them as soon as they drop dead.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 22, 2013)

Cleric said:


> Actually putting an AED on a conscious patient isn't as silly as it sounds. Granted you shouldn't shock him. In the absence of an actual lifepack, an AED can tell you if the person is in v tach or v fib. Plus if the person is circling the drain, you might as well get ready to shock them as soon as they drop dead.



You are not likely to find a conscious patient in v fib.


----------



## BadCowboy0716 (Jun 22, 2013)

Topics (job titles) for the research paper that are already spoken for: 

swat medic
medic at remote research facility
cruise ship medic
Oil field paramedic
Oil rig medic (open water)
Flight


----------



## terrible one (Jun 22, 2013)

Tactitical Medic (different but similar to swat medic)


----------

